# First cut - clen only/No AAS



## CarlFit (Jan 31, 2015)

So I would just like some help on clenbuterol, as of my understading it is not an steroid, but it has some anticatabolic properties...

I would just like to seek advice from someone who has taken this stuff before. I am around 196 lbs with about 10-12% body fat, and would like to decrease to 7-8% body fat.

Would it sound reasonable to decrease 10lbs of fat (186lbs) in around 12 weeks with clen. So around 0.83 lbs per week.

I am 18 years old, nearly 19.

How much muscle will I burn?

I have not done my first AAS cycle yet, but plan to do it soon.

Also my diet will be looking something like Very high protein, low carbs, high fats.

Thank you for the advice!


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

You are 18 - what makes you think you need clen? Have you ever had heart problems? Have you ever had your heart checked?

I don't feel comfortable giving people advice who are 18 who are planning on using stuff that can mess them up. I won't be using any fat loss drugs again. I've given/thrown away all my clen/dnp/t3 away. It's just not worth it.

Lower your cals and see what you can do naturally. If you are going to use it, then you should no that it's not anti-catabolic or anabolic at doses you will be using (think there was studies done on mice with doses that would kill humans). It's just a way of slightly increase your metabolism. It's not a wonder drug.

Do some proper research before you jump head first into it. Anything you read on here could be written by a village idiot. You won't know. So be smart about it.


----------



## CarlFit (Jan 31, 2015)

Alright thank you for the advice, I have done some minor research on the side effects and on doses (EOD?)

No, I do not have any heart condition, or at least I was undiagnosed..

I understand that you feel that I am to young for clen, and I also know that you need to keep your diet in check to obtain results, but cutting is simply not worth it for me then, because naturally I will lose some muscle as I lose some fat, and I just hit 245lbs x6 reps bench and 315 x4 squat, and it would suck to lose that strength.

DNP is way to strong and the side effects are not worth it for me, but clenbuterol seems worth it in terms of cost vs reward, at least for me.

The way I plan to do the cycle is 2 weeks on/2 weeks off

And every day I will be increasing the dose till I reach a 100mcg, if I get bad side effects before reaching 100 mcg I will drop the dose by 20mcg the next day, and try up the dose the day after again. If I still get bad sides, I will keep that dose till day 12. Day 13 I will take 1/2 the dose of my maximum dose, for instance if I reached 100mcg, I will take 40-60 mcg and on the last day stay at 40 mcg. Clen loses its effectiveness after 2 weeks, hence the 2 week on off cycle.

Also if side effects were not noticeable at 100mcg, I will increase the dose next cycle (6th week) by 20 mcg, so starting 120 mcg. 200 mcg would be the highest dose I would ever attempt and ONLY if sides are irrelevant/manageable.

I will also be doing HIIT cardio 4x/week for 30 mins.


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

I managed clen for 2 days lol it gave me massive headaches and I was only on 40mcg... I won't be using it again and I wouldn't use dnp. I've got some t3 to use which I feel is a lot safer than clen in terms of sides but you still have to be careful with it. Strength doesn't nesaceraly mean size, there plenty of bloke who can't lift as much as you but will be bigger


----------



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

CarlFit said:


> So I would just like some help on clenbuterol, as of my understading it is not an steroid, but it has some anticatabolic properties...
> 
> I would just like to seek advice from someone who has taken this stuff before. I am around 196 lbs with about 10-12% body fat, and would like to decrease to 7-8% body fat.
> 
> ...


Two weeks on two off is the best way

Taper up the dose to find your sweet spot, I imagine it's 80-120mcg

The cramps can be awful, some say taurine helps, personally I didn't think it did much, but for the price you may aswell.

10lb fat is doable in 4 weeks to be fair mate.

So do 2 weeks diet with clen, 2 weeks maintenance then another 2 weeks diet with clen. Should avoid strength loss too.

The sides of clen can be awful, head aches and shakes, so if you feel shakes at 80mcg, don't even bother using anymore it's not worth it


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

your going to lose strength whever you take the clen or not - tbh it did little for me.


----------



## CarlFit (Jan 31, 2015)

tigerdel said:


> Two weeks on two off is the best way
> 
> Taper up the dose to find your sweet spot, I imagine it's 80-120mcg
> 
> ...


Alright thanks, this was very helpful.

Cramps every where? or just legs?

Alright, I did not know it was so powerful, then I will cut for 6 weeks.


----------



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

CarlFit said:


> Alright thanks, this was very helpful.
> 
> Cramps every where? or just legs?
> 
> Alright, I did not know it was so powerful, then I will cut for 6 weeks.


Clen isn't really powerful, but once you cut with it vs without you see it works, 10lb in 6 weeks is pretty easy with nothing.

Cramps, yea fcuking everywhere when overstretched/overtrained

10lb in 6 weeks with clen added in is easy enough, strict diet is all that's needed

Gl and gives an update


----------



## DaveW3000 (Mar 25, 2013)

I get clen cramps really bad but last time round i used taurine + electrolyte powder (bulk powders) twice a day and although i felt as though i was on the verge of cramping quite often, i didn't once actually get cramp.

Also plenty of water along with the taurine and electrolytes.


----------



## CarlFit (Jan 31, 2015)

tigerdel said:


> Clen isn't really powerful, but once you cut with it vs without you see it works, 10lb in 6 weeks is pretty easy with nothing.
> 
> Cramps, yea fcuking everywhere when overstretched/overtrained
> 
> ...


Thanks! I will keep you posted, will start the cycle on March the 1st, as I currently am slightly sick and want to mantain for 2 weeks, after I end my bulk (tomorrow).

Thanks for the tip!



DaveW3000 said:


> I get clen cramps really bad but last time round i used taurine + electrolyte powder (bulk powders) twice a day and although i felt as though i was on the verge of cramping quite often, i didn't once actually get cramp.
> 
> Also plenty of water along with the taurine and electrolytes.


In what amounts were you taking the taurine + electrolytes?

I have found a bag of taurine for 3 Euro/100g and Eletrolytes from the brand PowerBar in tablets for around 5 Eur/40grams

Also is L taurine the same as taurine?


----------



## DaveW3000 (Mar 25, 2013)

Electrolyte Powder UK | Pure Electrolytes | BULK POWDERS™

1g x2

taurine 2.5g x2

split into my morning bottle of water and bottle when training

some squash definitely helps with flavour


----------



## CarlFit (Jan 31, 2015)

DaveW3000 said:


> Electrolyte Powder UK | Pure Electrolytes | BULK POWDERS™
> 
> 1g x2
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## CarlFit (Jan 31, 2015)

Guys please help me!

I dosed everything correctly, I was on it for 2 weeks but I think I might have developed a heart condition from it...

I started at 40mcg all the way up to 180 mcg in 2 weeks, I tappered it correctly.

I took a blood pressure test 24 hours after coming off clen, and my pressure and everything was fine, but the machine kept mentioning that I have cardiac arrhythmia, is this because clen is in my system, or is this something permanent?

My doctor told me to rest and to repeat the test in 2 days, any advice?

Thanks, I am terribly worried.

Kind regards

Btw besides that the weightloss was reasonably successful, from 89.8 kg - 86.4 kg, mostly only fat.


----------



## John. (Jun 24, 2013)

Lol at that post.

"I have heart problems now" - "Fat loss was successful" - Strong endangering your health for some fat loss which should have been easily do-able without drugs.

Arrhythmia is an irregular heartbeat. Your doctor will sort this out, not some randoms on a forum.


----------



## Stef92 (Apr 16, 2015)

40 to 180 in 2 weeks? That escalated quickly !! Was you not shaking like mad?


----------



## CarlFit (Jan 31, 2015)

John. said:


> Lol at that post.
> 
> "I have heart problems now" - "Fat loss was successful" - Strong endangering your health for some fat loss which should have been easily do-able without drugs.
> 
> Arrhythmia is an irregular heartbeat. Your doctor will sort this out, not some randoms on a forum.


Turns out it must have been the half life of the substance still in my body, I have no heart problems


----------



## CarlFit (Jan 31, 2015)

Stef92 said:


> 40 to 180 in 2 weeks? That escalated quickly !! Was you not shaking like mad?


Starting second cycle tomorrow mate


----------



## sledgehammer123 (Dec 14, 2013)

If you are truly at 10% BF why are you cutting? The only time BB go below 10% is to get ready for a show. 10% is healthy, going lower is not. Pics please,...


----------

